# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  ماما زوزو

## د. جمال مرسي

[poem font="Andalus,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ماما زوزو[/poem]

مهداة لأمنا الغالية و قلب المنتدى النابض .. ماما زوزو
و التي نعتبرها جميعا بمثابة أم حنون لكل عضو في هذا المنتدى الراقي .
و أحب أن أنوه فقط أن هذه الكلمات كنت كتبتها لها في عيد الأم الذي مضي
و لظرف ما انشغلت فلم تكتمل الكلمات .
و اليوم جئت لأقول لها من جديد :

وحشتينا يا ست الكل
يا نسمة صبح بتهفهف على قلوبنا
و نجمة ليل في عز الليل علينا تطل
تشوف أولادها في الغربه
و تسألهم عن احوالهم
و تبدر حبها الغالي 
سنابل خير في قلب الكل
ولادك يا عيون القلب
مش ناسيين حبيبتهم
و لا القلب اللي زي الفل
و ليل و نهار بيدعولك
و يوم عيدك يغنولك
وحشتينا يا ست الكل .
***
وحشتينا
و لكن لما بنشوفك 
نشوف الخير ينادينا
كأنك من ريحان أخضر
و شايله المسك و العنبر
على ولادك تباركيهم
و تديهم 
حنانك اللي مالو مثيل
حنانك اللي غطى الكل
كأنه لحاف 
في ليلة برد للي يخاف
و ينده لك
يلاقي قلبك المفتوح 
كتاب مفتوح يضم الكل
يا أجمل أم في الدنيا يا ست الكل .
***
و عن أخلاقك العاليه نقول و نقول
و لو للصبح مش ممكن نوفي بعض أفضالك
في كل مكان بنلقاكِ
فراشة حايمة حوالينا
تقولي لده بلاش تغلط
و ليه يا سعد بتعيط
و يا بُسبس ..
أشوفك يوم بطرحه التُل
و يا محمود بلاش غربه
و لا تقول الحياه صعبه
و يا شوقي .
بلاش تنسى 
و لازم كل يوم تيجي علينا تطل
كأنك أم حقيقية تحب الكل
عشان كدا جت حبايبنا
 معايا كتير
 يهنوكٍ
و يدعولك
يا رب يا رب يحميكِ
و تبقي شمعه بتنور يا ست الكل .





هذه هدية متواضعة لك يا ست الحبايب ماما زوزو 
من إبنك 
جمال مرسي

----------


## سحر الليالي

_عندما تشرع الأقلام في اقامة_ _المأتم_
_فأنّها تقرع أجراس القدوم__.._
_حيث الّلهو مع الكلمات_
_يعني أن نشبع_ _الحواس الخمس__وهذا يجعل الحرف__يتراقص ذات اليمين وذات الشّمال__فيقطف_ _الجيّد من الثمر__ولو كان كاسدا__..._
_تشرّفت بأن أكون أول من يقوم بمصافحة قصيدتك الجميلة بل الرائعة_  

فكم رائع انت كعادتك … 

يطاوعك الحرف كما طاوعك الاحساس والحدث ...
دائما ما تتركنا في حالة إعجاب وتمضي ... !
ويبقى التأمل والتعجب هي الوسيلة الوحيدة للتعبيرأشكرك من كل قلبي فعلا ماما زوزو تسحق هذا بل وأكثرتقبل خالص ودي وتقديري ::   ::

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

جزاك الله خير يا شعرنا الجميل 
وماما زوزو تستاهل الكلام الحلو ده

----------


## محمد الدسوقي

_شكرا لشاعرنا الجميل_ 

_د. جمال_ 

_



تحية حب وأجلال إلى الغالية



ماما زوزو



وكل سنه وأنتِ طيبة



وندعوا الخالق أن يدوم عليكِ الصحة والعافية



وطوال العمر .........يا رب





*****

ياست الكل من فضلكِ



نعيش الحب على فرضك



نقول الله من صدقك



ياست الكل من فضلكِ



حنانك هو جنتنا



وعفوك هوه عَرشِتنا 



برضاكِ نقول الله



تقبلي أجمل المنى



محمد الدسوقي

القلم الجريء





_

----------


## عمرو صالح

لا تحضرني كلمات تناسب هذا الموقف الجميل الذي سبقتنا اليه  د. جمال
وان كنت ارى انك عبرت عما في قلوبنا تجاه ماما زوزو 
وطالما ناديتها في المنتدى بكلمة ماما بدون اي اسم 
اسال الله لها الصحة والعافية  وان تظل دائما اماً حنوناً لكل من في المنتدى
وكلامي موجه اليكي الان يا ماما
وهو انى اكون في قمة السعادة عندما اجد منك رداً ولو بسيطا على اي من مشاركاتي
فلا تحرميني من تلك السعادة 
ابنك عمرو

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*أشكرك دجمال مرسي على هذه البادره الجميله
وفعلا ماما زوزو بتستاهل كل خير
تحيه ليك ولماما زوزو
أسيرة الصبر*

----------


## nour2005

شاعرنا الكبير د جمال مرسي

شكر كبير لحضرتك على القصيدة الرائعة الموجهة لام الكل وست الكل وست الحبايب ماما زوزو

ربنا يخليكي لينا اما حنون واختا عزيزة وغالية على قلب كل شخص في المنتدى

سلمت يداك اخي الفاضل وسلمت لنا ماما زوزو وربنا يديها الصحة

----------


## وحي الشباب

وحشتينا يا ست الكل

عبرت عمافي داخلي يادكتور

تحياتي لك ولماما زوزو

وحي الشباب

----------


## بنت مصر

> كأنك من ريحان أخضر
> و شايله المسك و العنبر
> على ولادك تباركيهم
> و تديهم 
> حنانك اللي مالو مثيل
> حنانك اللي غطى الكل
> كأنه لحاف 
> في ليلة برد للي يخاف
> و ينده لك
> ...


كلمات جميلة يا دكتور جمال لو كتبت لغير ماما زوزو الغالية لاخطأتها
شكرا لك على ابداعك يا دكتور جمال ... وتحية لماما زوزو الحنونة


بسنت

----------


## محمد سمير السحار

> ماما زوزو
> doPoem(0)
> 
> 
> مهداة لأمنا الغالية و قلب المنتدى النابض .. ماما زوزو
> و التي نعتبرها جميعا بمثابة أم حنون لكل عضو في هذا المنتدى الراقي .
> وحشتينا يا ست الكل
> يا نسمة صبح بتهفهف على قلوبنا
> و نجمة ليل في عز الليل علينا تطل
> ...


أخي وأستاذي الحبيب الدكتور جمال
السيدة الفاضلة ماما زوزو هي الأم الحنون والأخت العطوف في هذا المنتدى الراقي
في وقت من الأوقات وجدتُ نفسي أعانقُ قاعة المرأة وأهجرُ قاعة الشعر التي أحبها
لقد وجدتُ سيدة فاضلة راقية تقودُ هذه القاعة بكل أناقة ومحبة وجمال 
حليمة خلوقة تنشرُ الخير والوعي بين الشباب المسلم و توزع الورود على الجميع
همها الوحيد هو نشر الخير وتعليم الناشثة كيف تكون أخلاق المسلم وزرع المحبة في نفوس الجميع
لذلك استحقتْ هذا الحب الكبير منّا جميعا واستحقت هذا التكريم ::  
يا لها من أم راقية نفتخرُ بها بين الأمم 

ومهما قلتُ فلن أوفيها حقها 
باركَ الله بها وأطال عمرها وما حرمنا من رقيها
وباركَ الله بكَ أستاذي الحبيب 
وتقبل خالص تقديري ومحبتي
أخوك
محمد سمير السحار

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

تحياتي اليك دكتور جمال علي هذه الكلمات الرائعة 
ماما زوزو فعلا تستاهل الكلام ده واكتر كمان وانا بصراحه مش لاقي كلام اقوله بعد اللي حضرتك قولته





العندليب

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

[[frame="8 80"]font=Simplified Arabic]اخوتي و أخواتي الأحباء الأكارم
سحر الليالي
علاء الدين فوزي
محمد الدسوقي
عمرو صالح
أسيرة الصبر
نور  .. 2005
وحي الشباب
بسنت الطيبة
م. محمد سمير
العندليب الأسمر[/font]


بداية اسمحوا لي و اقبلوا عذري أني جمعتكم كلكم في صفحة واحدة
و أخاطب الجميع بشكل جماعي فلكم كلكم نفس المعزة و المكانة في القلب
و لكني سأترك المجال لصاحبة الفرحة ماما زوزو تنوب عني 
أنا في الرد على كل واحد بما يستحقه على حده .
فهذه القصيدة لها و ليست لي و إن كنت من كتبها .

شكرا لكم أيها الأحباب
و بالفعل كما قلتم فنحن مهما قلنا عن هذه السيدة الفاضلة فلن نوفيها حقها 
و الكلمات كلها ستقف حائرة كيف تعطيها حقها .
دمتم بخير و سعادة لأخيكم
و دامت ست الحبايب

و تقبلوا خالص الود

د. جمال[/frame]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله
قصيدة جميلة صادقة المعانى والحروف
من إنسان جميل قلبه يتسع لحب الجميع
ولإنسانة جميلة يحبها كل أعضاء المنتدى
ماما زوزو ست الحبايب وست الكل  :: 
شكرا يا أستاذى الحبيب ومعلمى الفاضل د. جمال
وماما زوزو تستاهل كل الخير وكل الحب
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الحبيب د. جمال

 شكرا لك يا صاحب القيم الراقيه


شكرا لك ولقلبك الجميل الذى يفوح بشذا حبه على الجميع

واسمع لى ان اهدى معك تلك الكلمات للام الجميله ماما زوزو

فهى اهل لكل خير

حفظكم الله جميعا بكل السعاده والهناء

محمد

----------


## ماما زوزو

> [poem font="Andalus,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ماما زوزو[/poem]
> مهداة لأمنا الغالية و قلب المنتدى النابض .. ماما زوزو
> و التي نعتبرها جميعا بمثابة أم حنون لكل عضو في هذا المنتدى الراقي .
> و أحب أن أنوه فقط أن هذه الكلمات كنت كتبتها لها في عيد الأم الذي مضي
> و لظرف ما انشغلت فلم تكتمل الكلمات .
> و اليوم جئت لأقول لها من جديد :
> وحشتينا يا ست الكل
> يا نسمة صبح بتهفهف على قلوبنا
> ...




*ابنى  العزيز الحبيب الغالى
ابنى  رقيق الحس والمعانى
وقفت امام قصيدتك عاجزة فكلماتك 
الرائعة الجمت لسانى , وعجز عقلى
 عن تذكر كلمات اللغة العربية وطلبت 
من قريحتى استدعاء الحروف فلم تسعفنى 
لذلك كله اقف عاجزة لا استطيع سوى ان 
اقول لك : شكرا شكرا شكرااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا جزيلا لك يامبدع الكلمة يارقيق المشاعر
والاحاسيس اخجلتنى كلماتك التى لا استحقها
انتم جميعا ابناء لى حبكم فى قلبى لا مثيل له ...*

----------


## بسيط

لسلام عليكم
كلمات جميلة يا دكتور جمال
شكراااااااااااا لحضرتك على القصيدة الرائعة لامنا الغاليه

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> الله
> قصيدة جميلة صادقة المعانى والحروف
> من إنسان جميل قلبه يتسع لحب الجميع
> ولإنسانة جميلة يحبها كل أعضاء المنتدى
> ماما زوزو ست الحبايب وست الكل 
> شكرا يا أستاذى الحبيب ومعلمى الفاضل د. جمال
> وماما زوزو تستاهل كل الخير وكل الحب


أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر
أسعد الله صباحك بالخير
أشكرك على مرورك و تحيتك لصاحبة المكان و القصيدة ماما زوزو
و التي مهما قلنا عنها فلن نوفيها حقها
دمت بخير و شكرا لك
د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخى الحبيب د. جمال
> 
>  شكرا لك يا صاحب القيم الراقيه
> 
> 
> شكرا لك ولقلبك الجميل الذى يفوح بشذا حبه على الجميع
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك أيها الشاعر الرقيق الحبيب محمد سعيد
نعم جميعنا يشاطر أمنا الحب و السعادة
فلها و لك كل الخير
و دام الجميع بود
د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *ابنى  العزيز الحبيب الغالى
> ابنى  رقيق الحس والمعانى
> وقفت امام قصيدتك عاجزة فكلماتك 
> الرائعة الجمت لسانى , وعجز عقلى
>  عن تذكر كلمات اللغة العربية وطلبت 
> من قريحتى استدعاء الحروف فلم تسعفنى 
> لذلك كله اقف عاجزة لا استطيع سوى ان 
> اقول لك : شكرا شكرا شكرااااااااااااااااااا
> شكرا جزيلا لك يامبدع الكلمة يارقيق المشاعر
> ...



ماما زوزو
مهما قلنا في حقك و في حق أمهاتنا جميعهن فن نوفيكن حقوقكن .
هذا أقل واجب و أقل تكريم لمن عهدناها أما حانية و أختا صادقة
بارك الله بك و وجودك معنا في حد ذاته مكسب كبير
كوني هنا و دمت بخير
د. جمال

----------


## عبدالله عبداللطيف

*الله عليك يا شاعرنا الجميل

ويسلم إحساسك


ويارب يحميكي ويخليكي يا ماما زوزو


كلمات رائعة .. وإحساس صادق

من قلب صادق يمثلنا جميعا 

إلي قلب صادق وروح صادقة

تحياتي لكما

وهنيئا لنا بكما وبحضوركما الجميل
















******

----------


## ماما زوزو

> _عندما تشرع الأقلام في اقامة_ _المأتم_
> _فأنّها تقرع أجراس القدوم__.._
> _حيث الّلهو مع الكلمات_
> _يعني أن نشبع_ _الحواس الخمس_
> _وهذا يجعل الحرف_
> _يتراقص ذات اليمين وذات الشّمال_
> _فيقطف_ _الجيّد من الثمر_
> _ولو كان كاسدا__..._
> _تشرّفت بأن أكون أول من يقوم بمصافحة قصيدتك الجميلة بل الرائعة_  فكم رائع انت كعادتك … 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لك جزيل الشكر ياابنتى الغالية
مرة لمرورك على القصيدة الرائعة
التى كتبها شاعر رائع ومبدع حقاااا
ومرة اخرى لكلماتك الجميله لى 
والله هذا كثير جداااا عليا ...
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ابناء غاليين عندى ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> جزاك الله خير يا شعرنا الجميل 
> وماما زوزو تستاهل الكلام الحلو ده


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الابن الغالى علاء
شكرا جزيلا لك لمرورك على 
القصيدة الاكثر من رائعة والتى
 خطها شاعر رائع حقااااااا
وربنا يكرمك على كلامك الجميل ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> _شكرا لشاعرنا الجميل_ 
> 
> _د. جمال_ 
> 
> _
> 
> تحية حب وأجلال إلى الغالية
> 
> ماما زوزو
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وانت بصحة وسعادة وهنا ياااااااااااااارب
بارك الله فى عمرك ابنى الغالى
وجزاك عنى خير الجزاء لما خطته يدك
من تلك الكلمات الرائعة ايها المبدع
صراحة مش لاقيه كلام اقوله فلك جزيل شكرى
وامتنانى وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> لا تحضرني كلمات تناسب هذا الموقف الجميل الذي سبقتنا اليه  د. جمال
> وان كنت ارى انك عبرت عما في قلوبنا تجاه ماما زوزو 
> وطالما ناديتها في المنتدى بكلمة ماما بدون اي اسم 
> اسال الله لها الصحة والعافية  وان تظل دائما اماً حنوناً لكل من في المنتدى
> وكلامي موجه اليكي الان يا ماما
> وهو انى اكون في قمة السعادة عندما اجد منك رداً ولو بسيطا على اي من مشاركاتي
> فلا تحرميني من تلك السعادة 
> ابنك عمرو


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله ياعمرو انا كمان مش لاقيه
كلام اقوله لكن يكفينى مااحس
به داخل قلبى من حب عظيم 
لكم جميعا فانتم ابنائى الذى رزقنى
بهم الله العظيم ومنحنى حبهم الرائع
فالحمد لله الذى وهبكم لى على الكبر ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> *أشكرك دجمال مرسي على هذه البادره الجميله
> وفعلا ماما زوزو بتستاهل كل خير
> تحيه ليك ولماما زوزو
> أسيرة الصبر*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لك جزيل الشكر ياابنتى الغالية
 لمرورك على القصيدة الرائعة
التى كتبها شاعر رائع ومبدع 
وشكرا لكلامك الجميل هذا كثير عليا ...
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ابناء غاليين عندى ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> شاعرنا الكبير د جمال مرسي
> شكر كبير لحضرتك على القصيدة الرائعة الموجهة لام الكل وست الكل وست الحبايب ماما زوزو
> ربنا يخليكي لينا اما حنون واختا عزيزة وغالية على قلب كل شخص في المنتدى
> سلمت يداك اخي الفاضل وسلمت لنا ماما زوزو وربنا يديها الصحة


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا يخليكوا انتم ليا ابنائى 
حبايب قلبى الغاليين جداااااااااااا
تسلمى لى انت يااااااااارب ودايما
بصحة وسعادة وخير وهنا ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> وحشتينا يا ست الكل
>  عبرت عمافي داخلي يادكتور
>  تحياتي لك ولماما زوزو
>  وحي الشباب


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شعور اكثر من رائع من ابن رائع
 بارك الله فيك ابنا غاليا لى مع اخوتك 
الاحباء الذين هم من خيرة الابناء البررة*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> كلمات جميلة يا دكتور جمال لو كتبت لغير ماما زوزو الغالية لاخطأتها
> شكرا لك على ابداعك يا دكتور جمال ... وتحية لماما زوزو الحنونة
> بسنت


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ابنتى الحبيبة الغالية البكريه
سلمتى لى ياابنتى دوما بصحة
 وسعادة ونعيم وهنا وسلمت يدك
التى خطت كلمات جمييييييييييييله ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> أخي وأستاذي الحبيب الدكتور جمال
> السيدة الفاضلة ماما زوزو هي الأم الحنون والأخت العطوف في هذا المنتدى الراقي
> في وقت من الأوقات وجدتُ نفسي أعانقُ قاعة المرأة وأهجرُ قاعة الشعر التي أحبها
> لقد وجدتُ سيدة فاضلة راقية تقودُ هذه القاعة بكل أناقة ومحبة وجمال 
> حليمة خلوقة تنشرُ الخير والوعي بين الشباب المسلم و توزع الورود على الجميع
> همها الوحيد هو نشر الخير وتعليم الناشثة كيف تكون أخلاق المسلم وزرع المحبة في نفوس الجميع
> لذلك استحقتْ هذا الحب الكبير منّا جميعا واستحقت هذا التكريم 
> يا لها من أم راقية نفتخرُ بها بين الأمم 
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله يااستاذ /محمد سمير
انا اللى مش لاقيه اى كلام يوفيكم 
حقكم عندى لانكم بالنسبة لى انتم 
الاهل والاقارب والاصدقاء والخلان 
والابناء فى زمن قل فيه الوفاء الذى وجدته 
عندكم ولم اجده من اقرب الناس لدى ...
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنى خير الجزاء
وربنا يقدرنى على تكملة هذا المشوار ...*

----------


## ديدي

دكتور جمال
تحياتى لقلمك الرائع
وكلماتك الجميلة التى لا يستحقها غير ماما زوزو
فهى دايما فى قلوبنا.

----------


## محمد إسماعيل سلامه

أكثر ما شدّني لهذه الكلمات 
هو التجسيد الرائع فى الكلمات
ودوران الذهن في المشاهد التي ترسمها 
كأنني أقرأقصة
وأقدم قواعد الشاعرية تقول أنه
حالما أهدتك الأبيات مشهدا تور فيه بذهنك 
وتتمع بالنظر اليه 
فالذي كتب هذه الأبيات هو شاعر موهوب
شكرا لهذه الكلمات التي تحمل معاني جميله
محمد اسماعيل

----------


## Hafez

[grade="00008B 0000FF 00008B 4B0082"]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


في البداية أرجو ان تقبلوا عذري لأني لم اعلق على هذا الموضوع 

منذ أول يوم لاني مشغول في غربتي ومشغول بعملي الذي يأخذ كل وقتي

كل ما احب قوله اليوم هو ان الوفاء من طباع الشعراء

وشاعرنا الجميل الدكتور جمال مرسى لم ينسى وسط مشاغل الحياة ان

يوجه كلمة الى من تستحقها عن جدارة وهى ماما زوزو

اطال الله عمرك يا ست الكل واتمنى لكي كل الصحه والرضى والحب من كل من حولك


اشكر كل من علق على هذا الموضوع ولو بكلمة واحده 

التحيه والتقدير للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع

واتمنى ان اتواصل معكم بقدر ما حيث اجد راحتي النفسية بينكم

ادعو الله ان يجمعنا على الخير وييسر الخير لنا جميعا

والتحيه لماما زوزو الغاليه وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


دمتم بخير و سعادة و دامت ست الحبايب

و للجميع أرق تحيه

حافظ[/grade]

----------


## ماما زوزو

> تحياتي اليك دكتور جمال علي هذه الكلمات الرائعة 
> ماما زوزو فعلا تستاهل الكلام ده واكتر كمان وانا بصراحه مش لاقي كلام اقوله بعد اللي حضرتك قولته
> العندليب


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا يخليك ياعندليب 
ويبارك فيك ربنا ...
لك جزيل شكرى وامتنانى
لكلامك الجميل ...
مش مهم الكلام ياعندليب
الاهم هو مايسكن بالقلب
مش بيقولوا من القلب للقلب رسول ...
*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> الله
> قصيدة جميلة صادقة المعانى والحروف
> من إنسان جميل قلبه يتسع لحب الجميع
> ولإنسانة جميلة يحبها كل أعضاء المنتدى
> ماما زوزو ست الحبايب وست الكل 
> شكرا يا أستاذى الحبيب ومعلمى الفاضل د. جمال
> وماما زوزو تستاهل كل الخير وكل الحب


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عندك حق يااحمد لان د/ جمال
انسان رااااااااااااائع بمعنى الكلمه
لك جزيل شكرى وامتنانى لكلماتك
الجميله التى لاتخرج الا من انسان
 رائع مثلك يااحمد ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخى الحبيب د. جمال
> 
>  شكرا لك يا صاحب القيم الراقيه
> 
> 
> شكرا لك ولقلبك الجميل الذى يفوح بشذا حبه على الجميع
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صفحات العمر هنا يا مليون مرحبا
تسلم وتعيش يارب لكلماتك الرائعة
فهى لا تصدر الا عن شاعر مرهف 
الحس فلك جزيل الشكر والامتنان ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> لسلام عليكم
> كلمات جميلة يا دكتور جمال
> شكراااااااااااا لحضرتك على القصيدة الرائعة لامنا الغاليه


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا لك ياعادل
لمرورك الطيب لقصيدة
د / جمال الرائعة ...
وانت ايضا من اروع الابناء...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> *الله عليك يا شاعرنا الجميل
> ويسلم إحساسك
> ويارب يحميكي ويخليكي يا ماما زوزو
> كلمات رائعة .. وإحساس صادق
> من قلب صادق يمثلنا جميعا 
> إلي قلب صادق وروح صادقة
> تحياتي لكما
> وهنيئا لنا بكما وبحضوركما الجميل
> ******


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شاعرنا المبدع صاحب الحس الرقيق
وصاحب المشاعر الصادقة ...
سلمت يدك يا ارق الشعراء لكلماتك الجميله 
وصدقت فيما قلت عن د/ جمال رقيق الحس
لكما معا جزيل الشكر والامتنان ...
ولك امتنانى لتشريفك على تلك الصفحة
ولك ايضا كل تقدير واحترام ...*

----------


## ماما زوزو

> [grade="00008B 0000FF 00008B 4B0082"]
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> في البداية أرجو ان تقبلوا عذري لأني لم اعلق على هذا الموضوع 
> منذ أول يوم لاني مشغول في غربتي ومشغول بعملي الذي يأخذ كل وقتي
> كل ما احب قوله اليوم هو ان الوفاء من طباع الشعراء
> وشاعرنا الجميل الدكتور جمال مرسى لم ينسى وسط مشاغل الحياة ان
> يوجه كلمة الى من تستحقها عن جدارة وهى ماما زوزو
> اطال الله عمرك يا ست الكل واتمنى لكي كل الصحه والرضى والحب من كل من حولك
> اشكر كل من علق على هذا الموضوع ولو بكلمة واحده 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا وسهلا بك ياحافظ معنا فى المنتدى
وحللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا على تلك الصفحة

لك جزيل شكرى وامتنانى وتقديرى لك
ولكلماتك الرائعة التى تعبر عن شخصيتك النبيله
دعواتى لك الله عز وجل ان يمن عليك بالصحة
والستر والسعادة والسلامة والخير والنعيم والهنا
دمت لى ابنا عزيزا غاليا ولاخوتك اخا كريما وفيا*

----------


## جمال حمـدان

الاخ الشاعر العذب الروح والقلم
د/ جمال مرسي
قبلة على جبينك أيها الإبن البار فأمنا زوزو تستحق كل هذه السمفونية النابعة من قلب إبنها د جمال ولعل شاعرنا الرقيق قد عبَّر عما يكنُّه الجميع للست ماما زوزو من تقدير واحترام ومحبة

دمتَ شاعرا كالنهر الرقراق ودامت لنا أمنا زوزو رافلة ثوب العفو والعافية

اخوكم / جمال حمدان  ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

بارك الله بك أخي و استاذي جمال حمدان
و الأخوة الكرام الذين مروا من هنا مهنئيين و محيين ماما زوزو الغالية لهم كل الشكر
أخي محمد اسماعيل
أخي حافظ
أخي طالب علم
أخي المحامي عبد الله عبد اللطيف
أخي أحمد ناصر
أخي العندليب
و جميع من مروا و لت أذكر اسمهم و البركة في ست الكل

تقبلوا تحياتي جميعا

د. جمال

----------


## ماما زوزو

> الاخ الشاعر العذب الروح والقلم
> د/ جمال مرسي
> قبلة على جبينك أيها الإبن البار فأمنا زوزو تستحق كل هذه السمفونية النابعة من قلب إبنها د جمال ولعل شاعرنا الرقيق قد عبَّر عما يكنُّه الجميع للست ماما زوزو من تقدير واحترام ومحبة
> دمتَ شاعرا كالنهر الرقراق ودامت لنا أمنا زوزو رافلة ثوب العفو والعافية
> اخوكم / جمال حمدان


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلمت وسلمت يدك ابنى الفاضل
جمال حمدان الشاعرالمبدع ايضا
ربنا يبارك فيك وفى جميع اخوتك
الغاليين بالمنتدى ودمتم لى ابناء بررة
لك جزيل شكرى وامتنانى لكلماتك
الرائعة ولمرورك الكريم للقصيدة*

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 80"]*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الابن العزيز الكريم الغالى
الفاضل د/ جمال مرسى



يابحر عطاء ساخى ونبع صافى
مادد خيره على الكل
وشمع منور ليل الكل



اسمـــح اقول لك انت انسان
لا ااا ملاك فى صورة انسان
مبدع  ورقيق الحس  وفنان



صادق المشاعر وشعرك فتان
يا رائع يا وفى يا مخلص 
يا اللى كلك ذوق واخلاق وحنان


*[/frame]

----------


## حنـــــان

تسلم ايدك يا د. جمال مرسي قلت اللي على بالنا كلنا  :: 

تحياتي ليك 
وحبي واحترامي ليكي يا ماما زوزو الحبيبة

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> [frame="7 80"]*
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الابن العزيز الكريم الغالى
> الفاضل د/ جمال مرسى
> 
> 
> 
> يابحر عطاء ساخى ونبع صافى
> مادد خيره على الكل
> ...


ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
الظاهر إني هكتب لك قصيدة جديدة كل أسبوع يا ست الكل
عشان انا شايف ان القريحة باين عليها بدأت تتفجر
و مش بعيد قريب تكتبي لنا أجمل الأشعار و تنافسينا على المنصب ده
شكرا يا ماما على الكلام الجميل ده
ربنا عوضني عن أمي رحمها الله بقلبك الطيب
دمت بخير و سعادةو ربنا يديك الصحة و طول العمر
ابنك جمال

----------


## (الوردة الحمراء

*
كل سنة وانت طيبة يا ست الكل 

يا أجمل ماما زوزو

*

----------


## فتى مصر

رغم اننى لا اعرف ماما زوزو معرفة شخصية . لكننى سعيد جدا بما ابدعت به كلماتك يا استاذ جمال يا شاعرنا الكبير .
ومدام هناك كل هذا الاجماع على حب ماما زوزو فان هذا دليل على سمو اخلاقها واحترامها وحب الناس له . ادام الله لك يا ماما المحبة . ودمت فى رعاية الله .

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *
> كل سنة وانت طيبة يا ست الكل 
> 
> يا أجمل ماما زوزو
> 
> *


الوردة الحمراء
أكاد أشم عبيرك فيسحرني
أحسنت إذ أخرجت  هذه القصيدة من مخبأها
فالأخت الكريمة ماما زوزو لها معزة خاصة في قلوب الجميع
بارك الله بك
و أهلا بك في منتدى أبناء مصر
و تقبل الود

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> رغم اننى لا اعرف ماما زوزو معرفة شخصية . لكننى سعيد جدا بما ابدعت به كلماتك يا استاذ جمال يا شاعرنا الكبير .
> ومدام هناك كل هذا الاجماع على حب ماما زوزو فان هذا دليل على سمو اخلاقها واحترامها وحب الناس له . ادام الله لك يا ماما المحبة . ودمت فى رعاية الله .


أخي الحبيب د. فوزي
بالفعل ماما زوزو تستحق كل الخير و التقدير
فنحن نعتبرها أما و أختا كبيرة لكل من في المنتدى
باركها الله و جزاها عنا خير الجزاء
و شكرا لك وجودك في صفحتها
و شكرا للوردة الحمراء رفع القصيدة
تحياتي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

للرفع
بمناسبة عيد ميلاد ماما زوزو
يا رب يا ماما تعودى لنا بالسلامة
ويارب د.جمال مرسى يعود لنا بالسلامة
فأنتما من أجمل الشخصيات التى شرف بها المنتدى
 :f:

----------


## سوما

> [poem font="Andalus,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ماما زوزو[/poem]
> 
> مهداة لأمنا الغالية و قلب المنتدى النابض .. ماما زوزو
> و التي نعتبرها جميعا بمثابة أم حنون لكل عضو في هذا المنتدى الراقي .
> و أحب أن أنوه فقط أن هذه الكلمات كنت كتبتها لها في عيد الأم الذي مضي
> و لظرف ما انشغلت فلم تكتمل الكلمات .
> و اليوم جئت لأقول لها من جديد :
> 
> ...


*وحشتنى يا ماما زوزو .. ويارب تكوني بخير ..
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة ومعانا بكل خير وصحة وسعادة ..*
أ. جمال ,, تسلم ايدك .. :f:

----------


## saydsalem

*روااائع* 
*لا عدمنا هذا الفيض* 
*يعطيك العافية*
*تقبل مروري*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------

